# New guy here! Grand River smallmouth Q...



## StoneAgeEngineer (Apr 26, 2020)

Hello everyone, I am new to the area and just starting out on Grand and Chagrin rivers east of Cleveland this spring season – there is a lot of water! I am looking to catch smallmouth either wading or from the bank. Would anyone be willing to offer me some advice on which park(s) to start at? I’ve driven by some of the parks on both rivers now… Related to that, does the Grand always produce more/bigger fish? Is the Chagrin even worth my time?

Last thing, I promise! I’ve read that for this time of year some fish from the lake come into the rivers – how far upriver would they actually get? And once those fish do go back into the lake are there resident fish all year long? In both rivers?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Hello + wecome, SAE.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

StoneAgeEngineer said:


> ...does the Grand always produce more/bigger fish? Is the Chagrin even worth my time?
> 
> ...how far upriver would they actually get? And once those fish do go back into the lake are there resident fish all year long? In both rivers?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


No, theres no diff in size. The grand does seem to get a better run, BUT, it is much more difficult to fish than the chagrin. When wading you can be more efficient and cover more water on the chagrin, which will put more fish on the end of your line. I like to float the grand for smallmouth. The shoreline areas around fairport harbor are worth checking out too.

I've caught them as far south as 20 miles (That's river miles, following the bends and curves of the water) but they probably go further. Yes, there are residents you can catch all summer long in both rivers. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## StoneAgeEngineer (Apr 26, 2020)

Good point about the wading time - thanks! I got two on thursday at Kiwanis on the Grand so I think I have something to build on at least. Glad to hear the Chagrin is a good option! I have some work to do now


----------

